# 67 rebuild motor wont start



## troy_barker (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi guys, this is my first post so ...HELLO Everyone! :seeya:

I have installed a rebuilt motor in my 67 GTO and I can not get the darn thing to start. Hoping to get some assistance here. I ordered it as a short block. 67 YS. 

Specs are 

400 .030 12 CC dished pistons
670 heads, roller rockers. 1.5
68 grind on cam. 
RA exhaust 
850 Quadrajet. mid 70's model
HEI converted Distributor was rebuilt and tuned in, all new internals. 
New battery

I adjusted the rockers per instruction, basically TDC on #1 and did the adjustment and the rotated it to 6 TDC and did the other valves. 

When #1 hit TDC I have about 130lbs compression,
Engine cranks and then back fires, carb floods which causes a small fire :confused

I have spark, however I do have 1 question about this, will the stock plug wires work with HEI. I would think I would at least be able to get it to run. 

I have verified the firing order several times, readjusted the valves a few times as well. I rotated the wires by 1 and still will not run.

Everything seems to be correct but I just dont know what else to check or do. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

1st check firing order, the poncho ****** distributor twists counter clock wise..... if it is wired up correctly you may be 180 degrees out of phase in the dizzy.... pull it and turn the rotor 1/2 turn....... at least you are getting fuel.....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Make sure you wired the cap counter-clockwise. Also, are you using poly-lock nuts on your rockers? Please tell us a little more detail about your adjustment procedure.

Bear


----------



## troy_barker (Feb 18, 2013)

I should wire it like this 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2. starting at 1 and go counter clockwise? #1 pointing at the front drivers side.

Yes poly clocks are locked down.

After troubleshooting a little more looks like I am only getting 9.5 volts at distro when cranking. Need to use another voltage source.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

9.5 volts is what you want at the distributor. Batt voltage will fry the points or module. Verify TDC at #1...very easy to get the dist in 180 out....BTDT many times. My bet is that your firing order is off. The timing chain could be off, as well. But doubtful. More likely the dist is in 180 out, or in off a tooth, or the firing order is horsed up.


----------



## troy_barker (Feb 18, 2013)

thanks guys, I will work on it again in the morning, thanks for all of the suggestions. I will double check my work once again....


----------



## 66 Gas Tires Oil (Oct 23, 2012)

you can set your distributor 180 and try again or remove your plugs so you can easily rotate the engine with the cranksaft bolt with your finger over the #1 plug hole and when you got compression and your balancer TDC mark comes to the timing pointer stop and remove your distributer cap and see where your rotor is pointing. it should be on #1. with a HEI conversion you want 12 volts to the distributor always. a common points ignition system actually supplies 12 volts to the points when the key is in the start position. then when in the run position it goes though a steel resistor wire and that reduces that 12 feed to 9 volts or so. after you get it running you may have to remove the resistor wire and supply 12 to the HEI for maximum performance. good luck. the larger wires in the HEI cap are recomended.

Jim


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

troy_barker said:


> HEI converted Distributor was rebuilt and tuned in, all new internals.


is this a small cap conversion or the stock GM HEI (large cap). check the wiring schematics for the brand. as stated the HEI needs 12 volts, theres a simple ignition conversion you can do with a headlight switch readily available at the auto partsthat will use the resistor wire as a trigger for the 12 volt lead to the batterywithout having to change any wiring through the fuse block. search "HEI conversion headlight switch" threads here it will come up. does sound like your 180 out from what you describe.


----------



## troy_barker (Feb 18, 2013)

ITS LIVE!!!!! AWESOME! 

I swear I checked the wiring on the cap a few times......lol

Thanks GUYS after 5 years its ALIVE!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

congratulations...:cheers, lets see a vid of it thumpin.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

arty: Awesome.... now where's the video???

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

:thumbup: video!


----------



## troy_barker (Feb 18, 2013)

Here she is, had a couple fuel leaks, got them fixed, have 1 oil leak from around the oil filter housing but its no big deal, will fix that in the morning! 

Cars not finished out, I have been slacking and building my kids cars, brother-in-laws stuff for the last few years. I finally told myself if I get it running the rest will come pretty fast. Body is pretty straight now after installing new floors, package tray support, window channels, rear tail panel.....etc...

Next will be to paint the inside so I can get the dash installed. 

GTO 400 ALIVE Video by btroy89 | Photobucket

Temp is about 190, and oil pressure is at 40 PSI.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just saw your video!!!! Nice Job!arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Nothing like the GRRROOOWWLLLLL of a Pontiac motor, even my wife can tell them from 2 blocks away...good job...:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's the stuff! :cheers

Bear


----------

